
8-char Windows NTLM password can be cracked in under 2.5hrs - valeg
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/14/password_length/
======
NoPicklez
tl;dr 8-char NTLM protocol can be easily cracked, but has been replaced.
Passwords should be passphrases not 8 character minimums.

